# need help to ID these guys



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... known7.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... known6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... known5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... known4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... known3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... known2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... known1.jpg


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like Leptopelis flavamacularis and Heterixalus alboguttatus, but I'm no tree frog expert so hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------

